# Birthday Wishes for a Very Special Gal



## Crazy1 (Jul 7, 2009)

*YVONNE* *(emysemys)* 



From us



here.


----------



## bettinge (Jul 7, 2009)

Happy Birthday Yvonne! Hope you enjoy your day!


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Jul 7, 2009)

Happy happy! Hope you have a great day!


----------



## BigBiscuit (Jul 7, 2009)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## egyptiandan (Jul 7, 2009)

Happy Birthday Yvonne  I hope you have a great day today. 

Danny


----------



## turtlemom (Jul 7, 2009)

Happy birthday to the 'happy birthday' gal!

Hope you have a great one!

Donna


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 7, 2009)

Well, now, how did you know that? 

Thank you so very much for the birthday wishes! Every day that I wake up and see I'm still here is a great day, but your pretty post has made this a special day indeed!

Yvonne


----------



## Candy (Jul 7, 2009)

Happy Birthday Yvonne hope your day is filled with tortoises and turtles and sunshine.


----------



## Seiryu (Jul 7, 2009)

Happy Birthday! Did your Turtles and Tortoise get you anything!?


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 7, 2009)

Seiryu said:


> Happy Birthday! Did your Turtles and Tortoise get you anything!?



No, however my daughter brought over a pie from Marie Callendar. Yumm!!!

Yvonne


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jul 7, 2009)

Happy Birthday to a very special person, we all appreciate the stuff you do for the forum and for ME!!! Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 7, 2009)

maggie3fan said:


> Happy Birthday to a very special person, we all appreciate the stuff you do for the forum and for ME!!! Happy Birthday!!!



Thank you very much!

y


----------



## shelber10 (Jul 7, 2009)

have a happy birthday have fun and relax!!


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 7, 2009)

So what flavor is the birthday pie? Anything else special planned?
I hope your day is as special as you are to all of us!


----------



## terryo (Jul 7, 2009)

Happy Birthday Yvonne...Tim said to give you a BIG HUG from him and Chewy.....we love you!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 7, 2009)

Thank you all! I appreciate all the kind words. My pie was coconut cream. I've already eaten half of it! (Groan!) I've had a birthday nap, and this morning I started the framing for the new Manouria shed! 

Yvonne


----------



## Isa (Jul 7, 2009)

Happyyy Birthhhdaaayyyy Yvonne 
Thank you for everything you do for this forum .


----------



## Itort (Jul 7, 2009)

Happy Happy Birfday


----------



## Laura (Jul 7, 2009)

Face book has a few well wishes on it as well..
CHEERS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bettinge (Jul 7, 2009)

emysemys said:


> Thank you all! I appreciate all the kind words. My pie was coconut cream. I've already eaten half of it! (Groan!) I've had a birthday nap, and this morning I started the framing for the new Manouria shed!
> 
> Yvonne



Sound like a perfect birthday to me!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 7, 2009)

Itort said:


> Happy Happy Birfday



After all that pie, it was a Barfday! 

Yvonne



Laura said:


> Face book has a few well wishes on it as well..
> CHEERS!!!!!!!!!



I'm still pretty new at facebook. I'll go take a look. Thanks for the reminder.

Yvonne


----------



## Josh (Jul 7, 2009)

happy birthday, yvonne!


----------



## Gulf Coast (Jul 8, 2009)

*Sorry, Didn't mean to miss your Birthday.. I hope you had a great day..*


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 8, 2009)

I don't know about the rest of you, but I JUST LOVE the graphics in the posts!! I am so grateful to Gulf Coast for showing me how to do it. They just make the plain old text jump off the screen. :shy:

Yvonne


----------



## Gulf Coast (Jul 9, 2009)

emysemys said:


> I don't know about the rest of you, but I JUST LOVE the graphics in the posts!! I am so grateful to Gulf Coast for showing me how to do it. They just make the plain old text jump off the screen. :shy:


----------

